# Calarts MFA Fall 2017



## Ring (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi everyone,

Is there anyone hearing news from Calarts MFA film directing program? 

Today I found out some applicants that they have received the offer from Calarts MFA film directing program. And I feel super nervous since I heard no news so far. 

Hence I'm wondering have you guys received the decision? If yes, how(on campus/skype) and when did you get your interview?


----------



## Tianzuo Shi (Mar 14, 2017)

Just got my acceptance this morning. Would you mind my contacting you on wechat (微信)？


----------

